# Falling Creek Falls--Our Hike!



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Today we headed over to White Springs for nice hike in the woods =D It wasn't very long, but we had a blast. While it was nice and sunny outside, we were surrounded my Oak trees which shaded us the whole way. Felt really good.

Harleigh tried to jump in the water multiple times She heard the water from the moment we stepped out of the car and couldn't wait to get down there. Unfortunately, you are no longer able to go down to the water anymore so she didn't get her wish We still had fun though!!! 

This was the walk pretty much the whole way. Nice and shaded! Kept it pretty cool for the most part.









Harleigh and Maggie getting ready to hit the trail!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Come on... We're ready to go. Pick up the pace!









Maggie









Can I please go down there?









Fine, I'll take a picture (& ruin it by closing my eyes)!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

She could hear the water falling and wanted to go down there SO bad. She even started whining!









A really old shack we found on the way back. Practicing her down-stay.









Trying to sneak her way down to the water... AGAIN!









Harleigh and Maggie!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Falling Creek Falls. It was really pretty (well the water was river water, what do you expect) and was relaxing. Besides the stupid thousand Mosquitoes that bit us. Gah, I hate those things, but unfortunately its something we have to live.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs, they look like they are in really good condition.
How come you couldn't go down to the water? Are there gators up there?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

Looks like you all had a great time! The dogs will sleep well tonight!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pics.! Looks like you all had a great time. Thanks for sharing! :biggrin:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I love hiking and looking at other peoples enjoying outdoor time with their pups, I always feel bad for dogs who never see the world outside of the fence. 
Great pics, what breed is your black dog?


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> I love hiking and looking at other peoples enjoying outdoor time with their pups, I always feel bad for dogs who never see the world outside of the fence.
> Great pics, what breed is your black dog?


I do too. The hikes aren't very challenging around here, but they sure are beautiful.

Harleigh is a Lab, maybe a mix (but according to a reputable Lab breeder, she looks like a poorly bred (and even not THAT poorly) Field Lab), but I'm really not sure. The rescue listed her as a Great Dane/Bullmastiff mix, LOL:biggrin:

She definitely acts all Lab and everyone assumes she is all Lab, so I just go with that. :tongue: I'm getting her ILP soon, just trying to think of a good name for her. Not working out very well.


----------

